# Looking for work in Springfield, MA



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm looking for a little work in the Springfield area. If you have a few accounts that you need handled that would be great. If you have a lot of work that would also be great


----------



## Jeffcait (Nov 6, 2008)

*possible work*

Hello.
whats your story.
are you looking to plow or shovel.
what equipment do you have. what times are you available


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

Looking to plow have 3/4 ton with older plow setup 7 1/2" blade but may have an 8' or better by the next event. Once it snows I can be available until the clean up is complete.


----------



## Jeffcait (Nov 6, 2008)

looking for a reliable sub. I have 30 residentials from hamp, wilb, spring, el, and long, as well as a private school in longmeadow. 

due you have plowing insurance or do you need to ride on mine?


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

i would have to ride on yours or I could possibly get my own if its not too much


----------



## Jeffcait (Nov 6, 2008)

Are you still available? 
If so I will be in virgina on Monday. If it does in fact snow. I need coverage.


----------

